# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  محنة إمام أهل السنة أحمد بن حنبل ، فتنة خلق القرآن..

## أبو محمد البيضاني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الأمين وآله وصحبه أجمعين ..*
*وبعد ..*
*أحمد بن حنبل (164-241 هـ) الإمام العظيم ، أحد من نصر الله به السنة وأعز به الدين .*  
*رفعه الله في أعين العلماء من مشايخه فضلاً عن تلاميذه فمن بعدهم , وهبه الله من كل باب من الفضائل فله في كل باب نصيب.*
*ففي   الحديث أمير المؤمنين يحفظ الكم الهائل من المرفوعات والموقوفات   والمقطوعات وعدها بألف ألف..ومع هذا فلا يدلس ولا يحدث إلا عن مقبول في   الجملة , سهل الرواية ولا يحدث إلا من كتابه ليكون أضبط .* 
*وفي الزهد إمام يُشهد له ، وفي الورع يقارن بكبار الأمة , وفي الجرح معتدل ، وفي الفروع فقيه..*
*قليل   الكلام لا يتكلم إلا لحاجة ،كثير الصمت ، قليل التبسم ، يجله الكبار من   مشايخه فهذا يزيد بن هارون (206هـ) الذي هاب المأمون إعلان القول بخلق   القرآن وهذا حي خوفاً من الفتنة وإجلالاً له*  
*قال يحي ابن أكثم كما في تأريخ بغداد وعنه في سير أعلام النبلاء : قال لنا المأمون : لولا مكان يزيد بن هارون، لأظهرت أن القرآن مخلوق.*
*فقال بعض جلسائه: يا أمير المؤمنين، ومن يزيد حتى يتقى ؟* 
*فقال: ويحك ! إني أخاف إن أظهرته فيرد علي يختلف الناس، وتكون فتنة، وأنا أكره الفتنة.*
*فقال الرجل: فأنا أخبر ذلك منه*
*قال له: نعم*
*فخرج إلى واسط، فجاء إلى يزيد، وقال: يا أبا خالد، إن أمير المؤمنين يقرئك السلام، ويقول لك : إني أريد أن أظهر خلق القرآن* 
*فقال: كذبت على أمير المؤمنين ، أمير المؤمنين لا يحمل الناس على ما لا يعرفونه.*
*فإن كنت صادقاً، فاقعد ، فإذا اجتمع الناس في المجلس، فقل .*
*قال: فلما أن كان الغد، اجتمعوا ، فقام، فقال كمقالته .*
*فقال يزيد: كذبت على أمير المؤمنين، إنه لا يحمل الناس على ما لا يعرفونه، وما لم يقل به أحد.*
*قال: فقدم، وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، كنتَ أعلم، وقص عليه .*
*قال: ويحك تلعب بك !*
*وكان   هذا العالم – يزيد بن هارون (206هـ) - من شيوخ أحمد ابن حنبل يجلس في  مجلس  التحديث فمزح ذات مرة وضحك فسمع تنحنح فقال من المتنحنح قالوا أحمد  بن  حنبل فضرب رأسه بيده وقال ألا أعلمتموني أن أحمد هنا فلم نمزح !* 
*وهذا الفضيل بن عياض (187هـ)الذي قال فيه إن يعش هذا الفتى يكن له شأن.*
*وهذا   عبد الرزاق الصنعاني (211هـ) الذي امتنع عن التحديث لما سمع بمقدم أحمد   حتى يأتيه وروي في صفة لقاءه أنه قال له حدثني فقال عبد الرزاق كأنك غريب   من أنت ؟*
 *قال أحمد : أحمد بن حنبل .. قال : فتصاغرت نفس عبد الرزاق إليه .*
*وفي   مجلس إسماعيل بن علية (193هـ) أحد مشايخه ، يدخل أحمد بن حنبل وهو في أقل   من ثلاثين سنة فيقول الراوي : فما بقي في البيت أحد إلا وسع له وقال : ها   هنا ها هنا ،كما في تأريخ دمشق (5 / 267)* 
*وفيه   عن عبد الله بن المبارك (181هـ) وما أدراك ما ابن المبارك رضي الله عنه   قال : كنت عند إسماعيل بن علية فتكلم إنسان بشيء فضحك بعضنا وثمَّ أحمد بن   حنبل ، قال فأتينا إسماعيل بن علية فوجدناه غضبان فقال : أتضحكون وعندي   أحمد بن حنبل*

*وسيرة هذا الرجل وفضائله من العجب بمكان.*
 
************************
**************
*ولكن هنا ثمة أمور لابد من التنبه لها في قضية فتنة خلق القرآن:*
*1-أنه رحمه الله تعالى لم يكن وحده في جانب الحق.* 
*2-**لم يكن أول من دعا إلى هذا الحق ،*
*أي   لم يكن الحق الذي دعا إليه مجهولاً قبله فقد وجدت آثاراً عمن قبله بكثير   قد تكلموا في كفر القول بخلق القرآن فورد عن مالك وجماعة من طبقته فمن بعد   كالشافعي ويزيد ين هارون وابن عيينة وكلهم ماتوا قبل فتنة المأمون .* 
*3-لم   يكن هو أول من رفض الإجابة إلى قولهم بل وجد قبله ، خاصة عندما كانت   المحنة من غير إجبار وبعد الإكراه أيضاً ومنهم عفان بن مسلم وأبو نعيم   الفضل بن دكين والأذرمي والمكي وغيرهم.*
*4-**لم يكن هو رحمه الله أول من عُذب , بل قد فتن قبله غيره .* 
*5-**لم يصبر وحده على الظلم والعذاب بل شاركه غيره .*
*6-لم   يمسه من العذاب إلا السجن والضرب وهو في نصف العقد السادس من العمر, في   حين قد شاركه غيره في العذاب بل منهم من قتل لأجله كنعيم بن حماد وأحمد بن   نصر ومحمد بن نوح والبوطي..* 
*7-**أُفرج   عن أحمد ونقل إلى بيته معززاً مكرماً وكان يتعاهده السلطان بالسؤال وبقي   في بيته حتى انفرجت المحنة وكان في السجن أقوام مبتلون غيره لم يفرج عنهم   بل وآخرون يؤتى بهم للامتحان .فالفتنة قائمة وهو في بيته رحمه الله يطبب.*
*8-لما   نصر الله أهل السنة بالمتوكل ورفع المحنة لم يكن لأحمد سبب مباشر معه ,  بل  السبب غيره كما ورد في حكاية المتوكل عن نفسه في حضوره إحدى المناظرات  في  عهد الواثق والتي على إثرها توقف الواثق عن الاستمرار حتى تولى المتوكل   فأخرج من في السجون وأعلن السنة وقمع البدعة .* 
*وعليه فلابد إذاً أن نتيقن أن الله تعالى لو لم يخلق أحمد بن حنبل ما ضر ذلك الإسلام* 
*فإن صبر فقد صبر غيره ولكنه كان عالماً محبوباً ورمزاً من رموز التقوى والورع والزهد انتظر الناس وطلاب العلم كلمته ..*
*وعليه فقول من يقول عنه : لو أجاب أحمد لفتن الناس إلى يومنا هذا ، قول باطل ..*  
*لن   يفتن إلا عوام الناس وهوامهم , أما العلماء فلم يزالوا يعرفون بطلان هذا   القول ويحاربونه من قبل أحمد ومنهم تعلم أحمد .. وحتى من أجاب في الفتنة   تقية ، كان عن إكراه وكان الواحد يخرج يقول للسائلين : كفرنا ورجعنا . يبين   للناس أنه باطل ولكنه ضعف ولم يصبر..*
*فلجلالة   أحمد في العلم ولأنه من آخر من صبر حتى نصر الله عز وجل أهل السنة على يد   المتوكل وأفرج عن المعتقلين وكان أحد الرموز التي يتصبر بها الناس لأنه  لم  يلين ويخضع وإن كان في بيته وهو يحارب ويُكِن له السلطان التقدير  وينتظر  العوام منه الرد على الشبه .. صار العلم الأول وحق لمثله ذلك  فالثناء على  ابن حنبل واجب ديني ، ولكن هناك من يستحق مثله .* 
*******************************
******************
*ملخص الفتنة عند ابن كثير من البداية والنهاية على أن هناك فروقاً عند غيره وإضافات.. وما كان من غيره أذكره مع مرجعه بحسب الإمكان :* 
- *كل الخلفاء قبل المأمون على مذهب السلف .*
- *بدأ   المأمون المحنة عام 218هـ فعمم في الأقطار الدعوة إلى خلق القرآن وطلب   موافقة العلماء , ومناظرة المخالف وإجباره على يد ابن أبي دواد.* 
- *أول   دفعة استدعاها المأمون للإقرار أجابت تقية وهم سبعة : محمد بن سعد كاتب   الواقدي وأبو مسلم المستملى ويزيد بن هارون ويحي بن معين وأبو خيثمة زهير   بن حرب وإسماعيل بن أبي مسعود وأحمد ابن الدورقي ...فبُعِثَ بهم إلى   المأمون إلى الرقة فامتحنهم بخلق القرآن فأجابوه إلى ذلك وأظهروا موافقته   وهم كارهون فردهم إلى بغداد وأمر بإشهار أمرهم بين الفقهاء ففعل إسحاق ذلك   وأحضر خلقاً من مشايخ الحديث والفقهاء وأئمة المساجد وغيرهم فدعاهم إلى  ذلك  عن أمر المأمون وذكر لهم موافقة أولئك المحدثين له على ذلك فأجابوا  بمثل  جواب أولئك موافقة لهم ووقعت بين الناس فتنة عظيمة ..*
*قلت   : يلاحظ هنا أن ابن كثير تبع ابن جرير في عدِّ هذه الدفعة ، وتبعه أيضاً   ابن الأثير في الكامل والسيوطي في تأريخ الخلفاء وعلق على طلبهم بقوله :   وسبب طلبهم أنهم توقفوا أولا ثم أجابوه تقية .* 
*وفي   هذا النقل نظر نتج عن عدم التتبع والثقة بالناقل رحمهم الله تعالى ، وإلا   فإن في عد كل هذه الأسماء نظر فإن يزيد بن هارون مات قبل الفتنة بزمن إذ   أنه توفي في 206هـ والمحنة أقيمت في 218هـ والله أعلم*
*ولذلك   عُرف أحمد بهجره من أجاب في المحنة في بداية الأمر قبل بدء التعذيب بل  ومع  الترهيب بقطع العطاء , ولم يعب على من أجاب مع التعذيب.* 
*وذكر   ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق 55/58 أن أحمد قال لو كنت محدثاً عمن أجاب في   المحنة لحدثت عن أبي معمر وأبي كريب , على أن أبا كريب كان يقع في أحمد . .*
- *عند   غير ابن كثير أن أول دفعة كانت غير هؤلاء .. فالخطيب ذكر أن عفان بن مسلم   هو أول الممتحنين أو من أولهم ولم يجب (تاريخ بغداد 14/203) ومنهم أبو  نعيم  الفضل بن دكين 14/310 والأذرمي 11/272 ..* 
- *حصر ابن كثير الذين لم يجيبوا في الفتنة بخمسة ابن حنبل و نعيم بن حماد ومحمد بن نوح والبويطي وأحمد بن نصر الخزاعي.*
*قلت : لعله يعني الذين قتلوا وإلا فإن منهم من لم يجب ولم يقتل كمن ذكرناه آنفاً ويأتي بعضهم .* 
- *وقد ذكر غيره غير هؤلاء ممن لم يجب أيضاً ، منهم من ذُكر في النقطة السابقة*
*ومنهم : محمد بن غيلان وحُبس بسببها تاريخ بغداد 15/105 وأبو مسهر 12/353*
 *وعمر بن شبة 13/47 وبشر بن الوليد 7/565 وهذان لم يجيبا ولكنهما لم يكفرا الواقفة فهجرهما أصحاب الحديث.*
- *محمد   بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم صاحب الشافعي حمل في المحنة إلى بغداد إلى ابن   أبي دواد ولم يجب إلى ما طلب فرده إلى مصر تاريخ دمشق 53/356 .* 
- *أحمد بن أبي الحواري الصوفي امتحنوه فلم يجب فحبسوه فدلس عليهم إجابة مموهة فأطلقوه .. تاريخ دمشق 71/250.*
- *وهؤلاء اختلف امتحانهم في الزمن وعلى يد الممتحن .* 
- *عودة   إلى ابن كثير : ثم بدأ المأمون بالدفعة الثانية فأبوا جميعهم , فغير   أسلوبه إلى التعذيب فأجابوا سوى ابن حنبل ومحمد بن نوح فأرسل بطلبهم إليه   أن ينقلوا من بغداد إليه في سر من رأى .*
- *مات   المأمون في نفس عام الفتنة 218هـ [وكان ابن حنبل من رهبته دعا ألا يلتقي   بالمأمون فكانت إجابة ربه أن قبض المأمون], ومات ابن نوح في الطريق* 
- *تولى الخلافة المعتصم أخو المأمون وقام بتكميل ما بدأه أخوه , فحبس ابن حنبل وقيده بالقيود ثمان وعشرين شهراً أو نيفاً وثلاثين .* 
- *ثم   عقد له مجلس مناظرة مع أحمد بن أبي دواد بحضرة المعتصم لثلاثة أيام أو   أكثر يغلبهم في الحجة والمعتصم لين هش معه .. فهيجوه وأغضبوه وكفروا أحمد   فأمر بضربه .*
- *ضربوه   رحمه الله تعالى في 25/رمضان/221هـ ضُرِبَ قيل ثمانين سوطاً وقيل نيفاً   وثلاثين , أُغمي عليه خلالها مرات حتى فقد الوعي تماماً وكان سنه آنذاك سبع   وخمسون عاماً.* 
- *ندم   المعتصم على ضربه لشيخ مسن فأمر بفك قيوده وعلاجه حتى طاب ورجع إلى بيته   وبقي فيه إحدى عشرة سنة فيها مات المعتصم والواثق وتولى المتوكل ورُفِعَت   المحنة .*
- *في   خلال هذه المدة لم تنقطع المحنة بل على العكس كان امتحان الناس على يد   المعتصم والواثق من بعده مستمراً حتى توقف الواثق لمناظرةٍ وقعت أمامه   أقنعته ولكن لم يعلن رفع المحنة حتى جاء المتوكل فأطلق من في السجون وأعلن   السنة ورفع رايتها وأخزى أهل البدعة وقمعها .* 
- *عهد الخلفاء*
*هارون خلافته 170-193هـ*
*...........*
*المأمون 198- 218هـ*
 *المعتصم 218-227هـ*
*الواثق 227-232هـ*
*المتوكل 232-247هـ*
- *رفع   المحنة المتوكل أبو الفضل جعفر (أخو الواثق) بن المعتصم بن الرشيد بن   المهدي بن المنصور بن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن العباس في أول ما تقلد   الحكم .* 
*******************************  *********
*ومما   يلحق بها أيضاً أنه قد ورد في التأريخ أنه قد ضُرِبَ أكثر من شخص من   الفساق وغيرهم ضرباً مبرحاً فلا يستهان بعظم هذا العذاب الذي قد تتلف به  الروح ، وإليك بيان ما نشطت لتدوينه من كتاب  الأغاني :* 
*من كان الضرب سبباً في إزهاق روحه لأنه ضُرِبَ بغرض الإتلاف :*
*1- الشاعر بشار بن برد الأعمى (3/241)*
 *ضربه المهدي بتهمة الزندقة قيل 70 سوطاً وقيل 13 سوطاً ومنها مات وكان سنه قد جاوز السبعين عاماً .*
*2- عمرو بن سعيد بن العاص :*
 *يُذكر السبب في النقطة الثانية برقم (3)*
***************
*من ضُرِبَ لا بغرض الإتلاف :* 
*1-الدفاف : (3/265)*
*ضُرب 500 سوطاً بغرض العقاب لم يمت .*
*2-الأحوص :*
*ضُرب100 سوطاً (4/233).*
 
*3-.... (5/82) :*
*ضَرَبَ عمرو بن سعيد بن العاص آل الزبير وكان نصيب محمد بن المنذر بن الزبير بن العوام 200 سوطاً .*
*ثم لما ولي الخلافة عبد الله بن الزبير أقاد منه الناس فضُرِبَ حتى مات من أثر الضرب .*
*4-إبراهيم الموصلي : (5/175)*
 *ضربه المهدي 300 سوطاً .*
*5-أبو العتاهية (4/8):*
 *ضربه الرشيد 60 سوطاً*

***************************
*وبالله تعالى التوفيق ..*  
*************
*وكتبه* 
 *أبو محمد* 
*شعبان / 1428هـ*
*أغسطس / 2007م*

----------

